# Simple BBQ teriyaki trout recipe



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I don’t claim to be much of a cook but I think I have just found one of the best ways to cook trout. Keep in mind as long as it is simple and the kids will eat it makes it the best it my book. 

½ cup of Teriyaki sauce. (Add more or less to liking)
¼ cup Brown sugar (Add more or less to liking)
2-3 trout filets (with skin on)

Preparation:
Using two sheets of aluminum foil make a shallow flat pan similar to a cooky sheet, place filets in the aluminum foil pan, pour teriyaki sauce over the filets ( I usually add enough so the filets are submerged in about 1/8”-1/4” of teriyaki sauce), sprinkle brown sugar over filets. Heat grill to approximately 300° F, place filets on grill and close grill. Cook filets until firm (approximately 15 minutes). Remove filets and server with a side order of brown rice.

Prior to cooking our fish on the grill we would fry them up in a frying pan. Every time we would have a ton of fish left over that would get tossed or left for dad to take for lunch the day. Since we started grilling the fish the kids have been licking their plats clean wanting more. It’s nothing fancy but the kids love it and I hope you do to if you decide to give it a try.

400bull


----------

